# Wow, Raw by Filth, Turkey and Yum Yum



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Wow, that Raw Recipes by Filth thread got shut down even before I got home from Canadian thanksgiving! Arn't ego's a fun thing.

Anyways, Chips had his first outing and realized over the weekend that turkey is yum yum and can't wait for next thanksgiving (ok ok, it wasn't raw, cut me some slack will ya!)

cheers
Tim


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Well, poor little Chip also has to celebrate the USA Thanksgiving, right? Won't Canada have cheap turkeys then in honour of all the ex-pat Americans?


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> Well, poor little Chip also has to celebrate the USA Thanksgiving, right? Won't Canada have cheap turkeys then in honour of all the ex-pat Americans?


True, my fiance is Mass born and bred but we usually invite friends over for some kind of roast dinner.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

mmmm, thanksgiving is my favorite food holiday lol. i love me some turkey & gravy with stuffing! (hate mashed taters)


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

meggels said:


> mmmm, thanksgiving is my favorite food holiday lol. i love me some turkey & gravy with stuffing! (hate mashed taters)


I love Thanksgiving because you can get together with all your relatives without having to buy them any presents.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

that too. but mostly, i like the food lol :-D


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yep, it looks like we might have the whole famn damily coming to FL for Thanksgiving. Thats going to be interesting, a Kiwi cooking a American Thanksgiving Dinner for a bunch of Martha Stewarts! Oh dear, hope they like roast lamb.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

MollyWoppy said:


> Yep, it looks like we might have the whole famn damily coming to FL for Thanksgiving. Thats going to be interesting, a Kiwi cooking a American Thanksgiving Dinner for a bunch of Martha Stewarts! Oh dear, hope they like roast lamb.


If they don't, you know where you can send the leftovers. :wink:

I WISH my family would start incorporating some new recipes for Thanksgiving. Nothing major, we could still have turkey, stuffing, and green bean casserole. But would it be too hard to maybe season the turkey a different way? And could we try that oyster stuffing I always see on TV? And could we PLEASE get away from the damned canned green beans!??! 

Eh, who'm I kidding? It's tradition. And it wouldn't be Thanksgiving without the same ol' same ol'.

But seriously, I want that lamb, Penny.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> Yep, it looks like we might have the whole famn damily coming to FL for Thanksgiving. Thats going to be interesting, a Kiwi cooking a American Thanksgiving Dinner for a bunch of Martha Stewarts! Oh dear, hope they like roast lamb.


Sacrilige! :biggrin:


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

oh lord your all making me sooo hungry!!! my family thinks im a weirdo becuase my favorite part of the entire meal is....the dinner rolls LOL all soft and coverd in melted salty butter ohhhh yum!


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> Yep, it looks like we might have the whole famn damily coming to FL for Thanksgiving. Thats going to be interesting, a Kiwi cooking a American Thanksgiving Dinner for a bunch of Martha Stewarts! Oh dear, hope they like roast lamb.


Firstly let me say good luck kiwigirl, they'll be looking over your shoulder and wondering what you are doing and hoping that you've learnt how to cook the American way after all these years. Roast lamb yum yum, not cheap here by the way. About 4 years ago we had an American family from Florida living in Palmy and they put on the most brilliant Thanksgiving meal, it was truly awesome, have never had before complete with huge turkey which are like $70 here (I took carcass home and made the most awesome Avgolemono soup) and all the trimmings, and I must say better than the trad English Christmas thing I grew up with. Will never forget. Sadly they couldn't settle in NZ and went back to Florida, very nice family.
By the way Pen every time I see your new avatar pic I think your feline is a rescue cat going into a disaster zone, but I'm sure it's the spray from the water not dust from an earthquake or anything?
All Blacks playing Wallabies on Sunday - we CANNOT LOSE! otherwise the country will be in mourning for as long as it takes.
Wales and France tomorrow, hope Wales beat the Froggies.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

I love Thanksgiving also for the chance to just get together and visit without the hassle of decorations and gift-giving. Our Thanksgiving menu would amaze quite a few people, because we have a vegan, three vegetarians, a pescatarian and a couple of carnivores. Typically, we have no meat, but broke down last year and ordered some pre-cooked turkey breast for the meat-eaters. I've come across some amazing recipes for vegan sweet potato casserole and vegan pumpkin pie; and I truly don't think anybody could guess they were vegan.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Anyone remember Everybody Loves Raymond? Where turkey was a long family tradition, and she made a turkey out of this jiggly soy stuff? Man, that cracks me up just thinking about it Legs and everything.

You should see my Atkins dinners. Alot easier with meat, and I can make a great pumpkin pie with pecans as a pie shell. Dressing is a little tougher.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

my honey and i used to make these elaborate thanksgiving dinners....richelle, you'd have loved it. nothing from a can. always made from scratch.

we might as well have been serving kitty litter for the taste buds who came over.....and it was very hard work for a family who not only doesn't appreciate good food. they would prefer canned green beans....which is fine, but i don't....and they are noxious people.

so what we do now and have been doing, is take the dogs to a spa out near the wine country and we get thanksgiving dinner and a massage. 

not at the same time, but it's way more relaxing and no dishes to wash.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

My kids have never liked turkey (weird kids) but my husband loves it. So Thanksgiving is no big deal here. I cook a turkey many times a year whenever they go on sale. In fact, they are on sale now for $.79 a pound but only the giant ones so I have three HUGE 27 pound birds in my freezer and one trying really hard to defrost in the fridge right now. If the thing ever defrosts, I may cook it this weekend for him. BUT....he doesn't get all the trimmings with every bird. He'll get stove top stuffing and gravy from a jar and be grateful for that much out of me!! 

I do pick the carcass totally clean of every single scrap of meat and the dogs eat on that for many days. We don't eat a lot of the dark meat so they can get a whole lot from the raw innards and the cooked scraps off a 27 pound bird.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

sozzle said:


> By the way Pen every time I see your new avatar pic I think your feline is a rescue cat going into a disaster zone, but I'm sure it's the spray from the water not dust from an earthquake or anything?
> All Blacks playing Wallabies on Sunday - we CANNOT LOSE! otherwise the country will be in mourning for as long as it takes.
> Wales and France tomorrow, hope Wales beat the Froggies.


That, my girl, is Niagara Falls. And, yep, it is spray, Absolutely magnificent place, I had to beg, bribe and threaten the other half to let us stop there when we were driving from IL to MA. (thats Illinois to Maine, Sozzle). 
And, yes, I'm so nervous about the All Blacks this weekend. They just have to win, have to. And they've got so many good players out to injury, oh man. Well, they know they've got the whole country behind them, no pressure at all, huh?




xellil said:


> Anyone remember Everybody Loves Raymond? Where turkey was a long family tradition, and she made a turkey out of this jiggly soy stuff? Man, that cracks me up just thinking about it Legs and everything.


Yes, yes, yes, Everyone Loves Raymond. That's me, I'm Debra, seriously, and the Mother in Law is Marie. Everyone but the MIL cracked up when I started calling her Marie, now everyone does, not to her face though. So, you can imagine the pressure I'm going to be under trying to make Thanksgiving meal. Oh God, I'm going to have to have a bottle of wine just to start the day.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

OMG....you can buy a complete dinner, turkey and the gravy, veggies, a 20.00 gift card to buy punkin' pie, all the works...serves 8 and costs 150.00
from COSTCO and they DELIVER it.

that is not bad, considering my dinners, from start to finish cost me over 300.00

don't ask.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

magicre said:


> that is not bad, considering my dinners, from start to finish cost me over 300.00
> 
> don't ask.


I won't ask - but my goodness!!!! when we have Thanksgiving dinner with all my family, everyone brings a dish. Maybe you should ask those folks to pitch in.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

xellil said:


> I won't ask - but my goodness!!!! when we have Thanksgiving dinner with all my family, everyone brings a dish. Maybe you should ask those folks to pitch in.


there's a reason we don't make thanksgiving dinners anymore.....not just the cost, because it was more for us than for anyone else.

if i asked any of them to bring a dish, not to sound like a food snob, which i am, i guess....but eating wheat sprouts would be tastier.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

magicre said:


> there's a reason we don't make thanksgiving dinners anymore.....not just the cost, because it was more for us than for anyone else.
> 
> if i asked any of them to bring a dish, not to sound like a food snob, which i am, i guess....but eating wheat sprouts would be tastier.


Ahhh - then you probably wouldn't like my cousin's staple dish - green jello with carrots in it!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

xellil said:


> Ahhh - then you probably wouldn't like my cousin's staple dish - green jello with carrots in it!


do you like it? 

i guarantee it would taste better than his family's food.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

magicre said:


> do you like it?
> 
> i guarantee it would taste better than his family's food.


Oh yes I love it!! But to me, everything tastes good if I have my family to share it with. I appreciate the green jello alot more since I moved away.

I also have pretty pedestrian food tastes. I make dumplings out of biscuits, if that tells you anything. I think Cracker Barrel is fine cuisine.


----------

